# Consider yourselves warned



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

DC #'s

0103 8555 7493 6808 3667
0103 8555 7493 5759 7908
0103 8555 7493 4711 2142


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

Someone needs to duck and cover.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

You crazy man you!! It most be that heat in Cali!! You have lost it !!!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Those are just his 4th of July fireworks :ss


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

someones getting a good smack down....nice:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> You crazy man you!! It most be that heat in Cali!! You have lost it !!!


:tpd::r


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

That is cute


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> You crazy man you!! It most be that heat in Cali!! You have lost it !!!


Maybe :tu


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

OH SHEEEETTTTT!!!!! 


Get 'em, Gary! Get 'em!!!!!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Freakin Gary. Haven't your parents taught you how to play nice with the other gorillas? :r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Freakin Gary. Haven't your parents taught you how to play nice with the other gorillas? :r


Actually YES they have but not the ones from Hammond, LA :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Actually YES they have but not the ones from Hammond, LA :tu


You too huh!! :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Nice of you to scare the crap outta everyone on the board Gary. real nice....... 


:-0


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Great graphic! Go get 'em, Tiger. :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Freakin Gary. Haven't your parents taught you how to play nice with the other gorillas? :r





gwc4sc said:


> Actually YES they have but not the ones from Hammond, LA :tu


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> DC #'s
> 
> 0103 8555 7493 6808 3667
> 0103 8555 7493 5759 7908
> 0103 8555 7493 4711 2142


That's all you hitting with. Just some M-80's? Gotta take the step up to C4 at least Gary :tg


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7493 6808 3667
Status: Processed

Your item was processed and left our PHOENIX, AZ 85043 facility on July 9, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. 


dude that better not be me, BTW who gave you my addy I am going to nuke them?


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

pearson said:


> Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7493 6808 3667
> Status: Processed
> 
> Your item was processed and left our PHOENIX, AZ 85043 facility on July 9, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.
> ...


Heeeheeee


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> Heeeheeee


If you gave him my addy where did you get it from? I have only given it to two people......


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

pearson said:


> Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7493 6808 3667
> Status: Processed
> 
> Your item was processed and left our PHOENIX, AZ 85043 facility on July 9, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.
> ...


:r:r:r:chk:chk:r:r:r


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

pearson said:


> If you gave him my addy where did you get it from? I have only given it to two people......


Thats what they all say


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ALL 3 landed today. :tu

:ss:ss


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

hehe joel needs to come out of hiding


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> hehe joel needs to come out of hiding


:r:r:r

You got that right buddy


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> hehe joel needs to come out of hiding


AWWW WHAT THE HELL!!! I haven't even made it home yet!!!! :hn

[email protected]!!!!!!!! :fu


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

jmcrawf1 said:


> AWWW WHAT THE HELL!!! I haven't even made it home yet!!!! :hn
> 
> [email protected]!!!!!!!! :fu


HAHA! :r:r


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> HAHA! :r:r


Are you giving out my addy again you rat bastard?! 

You mess with the bull......:gn:mn


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Are you giving out my addy again you rat bastard?!
> 
> You mess with the bull......:gn:mn


Not this time I swear!


----------

